# How did you spend your morning?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I started out by finally setting a few tip-ups for some of those high dollar rats. 

Here is my version of a tip-up

The carrot hangs above the 5" trap with a pan on it.

Before trap is set:









After trap is set:









Hope to have a few rat tomorrow. I'm not saying my way is better or worse than other tip-ups but I catch a few this way. Once I get better at rat trapping I can give an opinion about that.

Next took my 6 year old Son to check traps on a farm closer to home. I had him jump into the drivers seat when we got to the field and he had his very first driving lesson. He put on at least a mile as we meandered around the farm checking traps. 

At one of the last checks I could see something in one of my coyote sets on the edge of the river. My first though was maybe an otter but it ended up being a nice female grey fox. I made the coyote sets at the edge of the river because there had been some otter sign in the area and I heard people catch otters that way sometimes. It was a dirt hole filled with a muskrat carcus.














































It is a great day to be a Michigan Sportsman!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Checked the handful of rat traps I have out and got two rats.
Then to the barn to finish pulling the struts off the car :rant:


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

That set up for the muskrats works good. I believe you posted a picture of those a couple of seasons ago. Made a few and used them and got a couple near dens and feed banks. Just noticed how you hang the carrot. I was usually putting them right on the conibear trigger. 
Nice grey
Matt


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Good morning it is Furm.. Nice Grey.....Good to see the little ones on the line. Enjoy cause time flies. Only have one left at home.....where has all the time gone...Cheers...Eric


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Removing sets from frozen ditches with 2" of shelf ice and resetting in fast creeks with no ice, that was my morning. I did catch a mink and rat for my efforts but it sure has been slow! 2-3 mink and 3-4 rats a week.

I have given up on ****....Melinda's way out front but I will pass her in rats and mink soon. She cant stand the cold, so the competition is mine to lose now. Tomorrow, thirty canine sets go out with freeze proof dirt. Lots of sign around. Should be a good week.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matheson (Dec 13, 2012)

Checked my coyote sets. Scouted a new spot and found fresh coyote tracks everywhere so I spent a few hours making some sets. Spending some time playing cards with family from out of town and anxious to get back out tomorrow and check my sets.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the update, thats a beautiful area your in, nice gray too!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I was on the bank of a river with my dog looking for ducks. Checked a few traps but nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I have given up on ****....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Back that train up!

We are likely to get a good weeklong thaw with rain before season is over. You can still beat her in ****.

...After all a rubbed **** is still a **** right?


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wasn't morning I couldn't get out till this afternoon but it was a good one. Pulled 2 rats 1 in a colony trap and my first rat on a crude but effective tip-up







I also had another first. Caught a beaver on a baited 330.






. I would have to say this was an Awsome day on the line. I set up a new pond for beaver,rats and I found a cross over with otter tracks and set there also. Walking off the ice tonight was great. Can't wait for the next check...







posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Fur-minator said:


> Back that train up!
> 
> We are likely to get a good weeklong thaw with rain before season is over. You can still beat her in ****.
> 
> ...After all a rubbed **** is still a **** right?


You're right, Mark. I must have bumped my head. What am I thinking. Of coarse we could and I could pick ten up in a few days. Pray for a warmup!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

This morning I was trying to get one of my favorite muskrat marshes set up. I was only able to get to about 1/3 of it but I did get 4 dozen sets in. I was really thinking "light" thoughts out there! I couldn't make my normal loop (without swimming) so I had to follow my tracks back out. On the bright side I picked up two rats along the way.

If you are going out on the marshes be REALLY careful! That water is cold! (Fortunately I didn't get to experience it today.) 

Beautiful gray fox, Mark! Congrats!

John


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Pray for a warmup!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


:yikes: Absolutely not! The ice is thin enough!

Repeat after me-
20 degrees and no snow!
20 degrees and no snow!
20 degrees and no snow!

Dennis, If we have a thaw I'm going to hold you personally responsible! 

John


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice Grey and glad to see Your Son along with You. Put out a couple of Weasel boxes yesterday - can't wait for it to get light and check em. Gonna get a couple more out today.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mark, 

I was looking at your pics again. Have you been making bodygrippers? 



John


----------



## Swampfoot (Dec 19, 2008)

My morning wasn't bad...par for the course I guess. Had 2 possum this morning in my bucket sets,and 2 red squirrels in 2 other buckets.Some good news though,I finally broke the ice and got my first **** a few days ago.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Mark,
> 
> I was looking at your pics again. Have you been making bodygrippers?
> 
> ...


 
Not me!:lol: I will leave that to the experts.

Those are actually CTM 5x5 body grippers tha tI put hardwood pans on.

I was wanting some good 5" traps for rats and mink. I have a dozen Marten Maulers but they are a little overkill for rats!:yikes:

I like the single springs for rats but ran out so I used some double springs.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Wookiee took me for a stroll down a creek to look for rat sign. She had a good time.

Griff








[/IMG]


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

griffondog said:


> Wookiee took me for a stroll down a creek to look for rat sign. She had a good time.
> 
> Griff
> 
> ...


now that is a mixed bag!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> now that is a mixed bag!


LMAO

You took the words right out of my mouth!

John


----------

